# REVIEW - Whiplash Audio TWag V3 and TWcu V3 Hybrid cable for the Audeze LCD-2



## alterstar

Hi guys! Just would like to start a thread regarding this new V3 cable line from Whiplash Audio 
   
  I'd also like to share my review of the cable which is published here: http://www.wheninmanila.com/whiplash-audio-twag-v3-and-twcu-v3-hybrid-audiophile-cable/
   
  Thanks!
   
  So anyone else who got the TWag V3/TWcu V3 Hybrid or the TWag V3 or TWcu V3? Would love to hear other's impressions about them


----------



## average_joe

The Hybrid V3 is amazing and the TWag V3 has a different sound than the V2 as it isn't as bright, being closer to the stock sound.  The TWag V3 is is technically better than the V2.


----------



## alterstar

Quote: 





average_joe said:


> The Hybrid V3 is amazing and the TWag V3 has a different sound than the V2 as it isn't as bright, being closer to the stock sound.  The TWag V3 is is technically better than the V2.


 
  I agree! I love how the V3 has a very good 3D sound and the soundstage is very surprising for a cable. I noticed how my Audeze LCD-2 finally got the soundstage I have been seeking it to have.


----------



## proedros

amazing cable

 so, SO pleased at how it makes my NT6 sound


----------

